# Bad stator? 500 XC indy



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

It was dimming and blowing lights. 1999 with only 1500 miles. Does this sound right. Shop wants $800 for new instal. Sux


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Test the voltage regulator


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

cstroh said:


> Test the voltage regulator


They said both stator and regulator were bad


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Seems odd that a stator would burn up unless something's been added to the electrical system creating more draw than the factory stator can handle.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Divers Down said:


> They said both stator and regulator were bad


Unlikely. They want to replace both so they don't 'guess' wrong and have to redo part of the job if they get it wrong.

Based on my experience with a sled similar to yours, voltage regulator is probably the culprit and way easier / cheaper to change out than a stator.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

$800 seems steep, must be the dealer? You can buy a new stator for $179 on eBay. I would think you could do it yourself of find someone to install it much cheaper. You will need a flywheel puller for the flywheel and sometimes they can be a real pain to get loose.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

The surging light tells me it a regulator issue. The stator creates power, the regulator controls that power.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

cstroh said:


> The surging light tells me it a regulator issue. The stator creates power, the regulator controls that power.


I'd be putting a voltmeter on it checking both ways. IF if is the stator putting a regulator on too is cheap insurance against it causing issues later on and taking something else out like the CDI/ECM.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone, the stealership said the stator tested bad and the regulator. There was a aftermarket helmet warmer put on by the previous owner. Wonder if that taxed the Stator? Who knows if that was installed correctly. Think I'll speak with the tech tomorrow and hopefully pay the diagnosis cost and do the work myself. Still have some time before ridding. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

You tubes your friend. there's videos on how to test and remove/replace just about everything on that sled. Good luck and let us know how she goes.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Divers Down said:


> Thanks everyone, the stealership said the stator tested bad and the regulator. There was a aftermarket helmet warmer put on by the previous owner. Wonder if that taxed the Stator? Who knows if that was installed correctly. Think I'll speak with the tech tomorrow and hopefully pay the diagnosis cost and do the work myself. Still have some time before ridding. Thanks again for the tips.


Usually when the stator is bad, the engine will be miss firing or wont run at all. Is the engine running good?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

MossyHorns said:


> Usually when the stator is bad, the engine will be miss firing or wont run at all. Is the engine running good?


she fired up and idled fine on the trailer.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Burksee said:


> I'd be putting a voltmeter on it checking both ways.


I think the stator outputs an AC signal. If DC is selected on the meter it will give an incorrect reading and possibly false diagnosis.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds like the voltage regulator to me if the sled still runs right. Replace the voltage regulator first as it is cheaper and way easier to get to.


----------



## Farmers (Jul 12, 2012)

Pinched wire under seat could do same


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

It's very common for both to go. A lot of times the bad stator will blow the voltage regulator. It could also be a broken wire on your stator which is pretty common. Also, the stator has 2 outputs, 1 for spark, 1 for lighting. If you want to do it yourself, buy a manual. It will walk you through the testing and give you your answer. This reminds my why I got out of small engine repair. People bring you something to be fixed, you find the problem, then they decide it's to expensive and will do it themselves or question your diagnosis and try to negotiate the price. It's even worse when it's family. I only work on my own now but refer them to a ace mechanic buddy. Good luck, time to get it going!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Farmers said:


> Pinched wire under seat could do same


Good thinking. Had that happen on my 01 600. All the lights would come on and off and the taillight wires were rubbed bare under the seat shorting out on the tunnel when I hit bumps.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

My scooter has the same problem - my ohm meter says the rectifier (same as voltage regulator) is bad. Just to cold to mess with it this week.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Voltage regulator failure, if the stator fails the sled usually will not have spark to the spark plugs. I have replaced the stators and voltage regulators on polaris xc snowmobiles. It is not hard to do. I can do it a lot cheaper if you are near Willis Mi


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help, $800 and she's runnin like new...with lights. New stator and regulator. Boy these late 90s sleds sure keep the economy goin.


----------

